
Software companies demand own copyright law - Mithrandir
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/1/14/software-companies-demand-own-copyright-law/
======
bediger
This smells fishy. The Digital Economy Act isn't harsh enough, so something
even more draconian must be done! Think of the children!

Given that the Digital Economy Act passed in that weird way that didn't get
any discussion, and that a variety of other governments have gotten "help"
([http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2010/12/three-
st...](http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2010/12/three-strikes-
typhoid-mary-identified/index.htm#)) from the USTR about 3-Strikes laws and
etc, why do we belive this is actually "software companies", and not the RIAA
and MPAA lobbying via US State Department?

